# Archives: SEPTEMBER POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Oct 2, 2006)

Vote your favorite now for September POTM!


View nominations here




:mrgreen:


----------



## chris82 (Oct 2, 2006)

are there any voting rules arch?


----------



## Arch (Oct 2, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> are there any voting rules arch?



Not really..... all the above pics have been nominated by someone else.... so when it comes to voting, im easy.....  voting for yourself wont win you the POTM anyway.... unless its a tie, which doesnt happen often (except last month :mrgreen: ) but usually there is a clear winner.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well obviously voting for myself had crossed my mind but I wont only because there is A lot of better pics in there that i think should come above mine,my question is how many votes are we aloud?we are aloud three nominations so can we vote for three seprate pics(theres a few I like)


----------



## Arch (Oct 2, 2006)

No im affraid not.... you can only vote once.... but one of your other nominations may win without your vote.... so its always good to use the full three nominations if you can....

.... who knows you may win... its often the case of 'other peoples look better than mine' but from an impartial observers point of view the votes could go either way.


----------



## Mohain (Oct 2, 2006)

It's an unwritten rule thart you shouldn't vote for yourself. You _could_, but really ....

A great set of shots this month, again


----------



## chris82 (Oct 2, 2006)

I know!!!Im not going to vote for myself mohain!!! theres a few in here that I would like to vote for but ill have to narrow it down!to one and no it wont be mine!!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 2, 2006)

yeah, that was an extremely tough decision, i would have been happy to vote for at least half of those... it could be another close month!  Congrats to all the nominees, great shooting! :thumbup:


----------



## Alison (Oct 2, 2006)

Very tough choice this month. I always love this thread, the photographs just blow me away!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 3, 2006)

chris82 said:
			
		

> are there any voting rules arch?



Don't vote in an internet cafe in the nuddy.


----------



## terri (Oct 3, 2006)

Great shots, everyone!


----------



## PetersCreek (Oct 3, 2006)

Just wanted to take a moment to thank JTHphoto for my first POTM nomination.  While I fully expect to be stomped into the dirt by the photo for which I voted, it's a kick to be in the running with it and the other amazing images nominated.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, great job everyone!!!!  They were all great shots....sorry I only had 1 vote to use


----------



## JTHphoto (Oct 10, 2006)

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> Just wanted to take a moment to thank JTHphoto for my first POTM nomination. While I fully expect to be stomped into the dirt by the photo for which I voted, it's a kick to be in the running with it and the other amazing images nominated.


 
it was a well deserved nomination too...  it was a tough decision, but i am 1 of your 2 votes, that's just my kind of shot, and i know how difficult they are... 

not to diminish all of the other shots in here...  this is a high quality thread this month!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 10, 2006)

EXcellent shots everyone.  Congrats to all the nominees.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 10, 2006)

Yoiks! What a tough job to pick just one out of all those awesome shots.


----------



## JJP (Oct 11, 2006)

That was a tough choice, hehe.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm with everyone else.  The standard of shots on this site is amazing!


----------

